# Our Bun Family



## ohbunnies (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi everyone! I figured I'd finally make a post about our bun family.  I have had rabbits most of my life, and I managed to get my boyfriend addicted to them as well. Last March we adopted two Mini Rexes, and thus began our family!!!

We found Mama Bun (castor) and Houdini (lilac) online. I was looking for rabbits to adopt and unfortunately, there are NO rabbit rescues near where I live. However, I was able to find a lady that had taken in a female, who was pregnant- hence Mama Bun's name. She had 4 kits, and the lady wanted one baby to go with her, so she wasn't lonely, and we got Houdini. Houdini's original name was Baby. We were told he was female. Then it turned out he tricked us, and we named him Houdini. 






My boyfriend Trav fell in love. He had always been a dog person but now he was addicted to our rabbits. After looking at pictures online, he decided he wanted a Holland Lop. I happened to be browsing ads once again, and I found a lady that had to get rid of all of her rabbits. I sent a picture of the Holland Lop she had, and Trav said, "We're going to look at her." We brought home a new rabbit that night. Later, after finding she is a junk food-aholic, we named her Fat Pants.






This is our brood. 






We recently added yet another rabbit. We found a breeder of Holland Lops and we picked one out to bond with Fat Pants. He is a big boy and his ears will not fall, so they stick out to the side. He's a sweetheart. So far we've been calling him Baby Huey (because he's so big and gooney!), but things change!






They have free reign of our home during the day, they sleep in cages at night. Huey is currently residing in Trav's son's room, and is learning to go potty in his litter box. We are waiting until he is neutered before bonding him with Fat Pants- although they get along great right now. He needs to stop trying to make bunnies with her!  The other three are fixed.

So that's a quick back story, I'll post more pictures below!

~Nicolette


----------



## ohbunnies (Apr 7, 2012)

Mama Bun loves to lounge. She flops out just about anywhere. She loves attention and pets.


----------



## ohbunnies (Apr 7, 2012)

Houdini is anti-social, but he was the first baby. We used to take him outside on a harness, which he seemed to enjoy. However, he gets very skittish about noises and smells, and we had to stop, unfortunately. He tried escaping into a bush and it was such a scene we decided he is a house bun for life. He is a big sweetheart to Mama and Fat Pants, though. He cleans them and keeps them out of trouble.


----------



## ohbunnies (Apr 7, 2012)

Fat Pants is the baby. She's our princess and a Daddy's Girl. She hangs out with the human slaves more than the other rabbits. She likes jumping on the couch, watching TV in "her" recliner, and eating stuff she is NOT supposed to!! She's a lover.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for sharing pics of your Bun Family.

Absolutely beautiful buns! It's really nice and so much more fun when both have that love for an animal. The experience is so much richer. 

My husband is a dog person too, but he's totally smitten by our bunnies now. And even rescued Willard. Now all of them follow him around, mark his slippers and get treats from Dad. He's loving the experience. And so am I.

Look forward to following your blog and hearing more stories of your Bun Family.

K


----------



## qtipthebun (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey...look over there! *Snatches Fat Pants up*
Seriously though, I love your bunnies. Mama makes the same cute flop face that Q-tip does. That face is just the cutest. I hope there are lots more pictures coming....


----------



## ohbunnies (Apr 7, 2012)

qtipthebun wrote:


> Hey...look over there! *Snatches Fat Pants up*
> Seriously though, I love your bunnies. Mama makes the same cute flop face that Q-tip does. That face is just the cutest. I hope there are lots more pictures coming....



Fat Pants is EVERYONE's favorite bun lol! My friends all thought I was crazy when I said I had three rabbits running around. Then they came over, and they want to steal her. She's the most social bun. 

Mama Bun is a flopper. As you can see, they are all very happy and comfortable in their home. Houdini is the only one that seems to not enjoy being touched, but even he flops and lays down a lot.


----------



## ohbunnies (Apr 7, 2012)

They enjoy looking out our patio glass door while munching on cilantro.






The Elf on the Shelf rode in on Fat Pants at Christmas.






Mama Bun crashes out in her clean litter box.






Baby Huey enjoys freedom in his new home- but likes sleeping in the door of his cage.






Fat Pants enjoys the lake. We took her camping last summer and she had a blast. 






Proud to be an American!






Bunny burrito!






She loved the snow. We took her outside a few times and she went crazy in it. I would take her in after ten minutes or so, otherwise she would have stayed out all day in it. She loved digging!













I'll have to try to get more of Houdini; however he isn't photogenic due to running away every time we get the camera out lol.


----------



## Pocky (Apr 7, 2012)

Ooooooooooh~ Houdini is such a handsome bun, I think my little Pocky is smitten...she does like the dark and anti-social type.  I adore your buns, they're so gorgeous. Can't wait for an update! 

-Bee


----------



## ohbunnies (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, I made the appointment for our new bun, Chubs, to have his physical, and the week after he will be neutered. Mama Bun has become VERY territorial. I'm hoping once Chubby Bun is fixed and his hormones are settled down the next 6 weeks or so, Mama Bun will calm down.

Fat Pants and Chubs have become friends already, though. No bonding needed. It was actually quite amazing how well they got along right away. Chubs follows her around the house, and Fat Pants shows him how to jump from the bun hole (it's a cat hidey-hole stool lol) onto the cage. They like hanging out there together.








I have a feeling they are going to be a very good match for life.


----------



## ohbunnies (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, I made the appointment for our new bun, Chubs, to have his physical, and the week after he will be neutered. Mama Bun has become VERY territorial. I'm hoping once Chubby Bun is fixed and his hormones are settled down the next 6 weeks or so, Mama Bun will calm down.

Fat Pants and Chubs have become friends already, though. No bonding needed. It was actually quite amazing how well they got along right away. Chubs follows her around the house, and Fat Pants shows him how to jump from the bun hole (it's a cat hidey-hole stool lol) onto the cage. They like hanging out there together.








I have a feeling they are going to be a very good match for life.


----------



## ohbunnies (Apr 23, 2012)

Tonight while I was sitting on the floor, Fat Pants kept jumping on my lap and over my legs. She was acting very cuddly, which is normally something she does with her dad! I asked her, "Fat Pants, what does you want?" And she would gallop around me, run around the living room, then come back to rest her front paws on me.

She followed me to the bathroom, into the kitchen, and kept sitting on my feet. Then it occurred to me- Fat Pants is hungry and she associates me with food, because I'm the one that feeds the rabbits in the morning and in the evening. What a brat. As soon as she's done eating she'll go back to being Daddy's Baby Bun. 


"Oh hai. Mah name is Baby Fat Pants. I wuv mah dad."






"Dis is mah buddy Chance. He's naice. He kweans me."






Om nom nom. Houd, Fat Pants, and Mama mowin' down on some parsley.






"Dis is mah mustache."






My nephew loves feeding the rabbits. This is from Christmas. We bring Fat Pants to my mom's house for holidays. She's the most social out of all the rabbits and isn't afraid of the dog- who is a herd dog and just watches her hop around- and she enjoys watching everyone from the couch.


----------



## MagPie (Apr 23, 2012)

Aawww they are all so cute. Mama Bun is a great flopper! Oooh and her belly just makes you want to rub it, even tho rabbits hate that.


----------



## ohbunnies (Apr 23, 2012)

MagPie wrote:


> Aawww they are all so cute. Mama Bun is a great flopper! Oooh and her belly just makes you want to rub it, even tho rabbits hate that.



I always say, "Dead bunneh," when she flops.  Before she was spayed, it looked like she was wearing a bikini when she flopped. In a couple pictures it looked like she was modeling! lol.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing! Loved the pics. Especially the first one, what a sweet face and the one with your nephew. What a smile. 

That's really neat that Fat Pants goes with you for family holidays. And she enjoys the company as much as everyone enjoys her company. That's truly sweet. 

K


----------



## MagPie (Apr 23, 2012)

*ohbunnies wrote: *


> MagPie wrote:
> 
> 
> > Aawww they are all so cute. Mama Bun is a great flopper! Oooh and her belly just makes you want to rub it, even tho rabbits hate that.
> ...


hehehe she really does look like a dead bunny in some of those pictures. Especially the one where her back legs are straight out (the second flop picture). I'd have to check she was still breathing. Harvey's a good flopper too. Plus he loves rubbing his face into the carpet after he has flopped.


----------



## ohbunnies (Apr 23, 2012)

Soooo I took new bun (Lord Chubbington, aka Chubbies, Chubs, Fat Bun) to the vet last week. I've taken the other three to the same vet- she's awesome with rabbits. She said he looks 100% healthy- even the little snort he does when he runs around is healthy.  He's scheduled to be neutered next Tuesday. I'm always nervous about these surgeries. :-/ When we got Fat Pants fixed she was so little, I thought being sedated would do her in. She was a good sport though. Took a little longer to come completely out of it, but she's the healthiest of them all! Hoping Chubbies is the same way. 

They have become best fwends. I was worried it would take a while- as he kept mounting Fat Pants and she had this look on her face like, "Um, hewwo, get off meh!" And she'd thump and speed away. However he's stopped that for the most part and now they follow each other around.


"Err, yes?" Chubbies says. 
Fat Pants: "Mom, sewiously- get the camewa OUT of mah face!"






Chubs mumbling to himself..."I think I go over here...that thing keeps flashin' in my eyes...That lady is weird."
Fat Pants: "I wasn't jokin' Ma. Pwease. No pictures."






"Oh fine. Wet us cuddle and kiss Chubbehs."


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 23, 2012)

Lord Chubbington, lol Love the name. Definitely better than Baby Huey. Gives him more class with the title. 

So glad that Fat Pants and Chubs are bonding well. Hoping next Tuesday goes smoothly and Chubs is back with his sweetie Fat Pants in no time.

K


----------



## ohbunnies (Apr 23, 2012)

ZRabbits wrote:


> Lord Chubbington, lolÂ  Love the name.Â  Definitely better than Baby Huey.Â  Gives him more class with the title.Â
> 
> So glad that Fat Pants and Chubs are bonding well.Â Â  Hoping next Tuesday goes smoothly and Chubs is back with his sweetie Fat Pants in no time.
> 
> K




We couldn't decide! But, we watch Glee and one of the characters has a cat named Lord Tubbington. We thought Chubbington sounded better! lol. 

I'm glad they're bonding, too.  And thank you- I'm sure it'll be fine next week but you know how it goes. They're like our kids!!!


----------



## ohbunnies (Apr 24, 2012)

ZRabbits wrote:


> Thanks so much for sharing!Â  Loved the pics.Â  Especially the first one, what a sweet face and the one with your nephew.Â  What a smile.Â
> 
> That's really neat that Fat Pants goes with you for family holidays.Â  And she enjoys the company as much as everyone enjoys her company.Â  That's truly sweet.Â
> 
> K




You're welcome! Thanks for enjoying them!! lol. 

My mom calls Fat Pants her "other" grand daughter. If that tells you anything. LMAO. And when I'm on the phone with her she'll tell me to tell her grandchildren she loves them. .....Oh obsessive bun lovers. We are quite pathetic, at times.


----------



## ohbunnies (Apr 24, 2012)

Pocky wrote:


> Ooooooooooh~ Houdini is such a handsome bun, I think my little Pocky is smitten...she does like the dark and anti-social type.  I adore your buns, they're so gorgeous. Can't wait for an update!
> 
> -Bee



I just saw your comment! So sorry! D:

Houdini is VERRRRY handsome- and also verrrry anti-social lol! He loves other buns, though. He seems to have the attitude, "Get away from me, okay, but don't get too close. Okay you can lay there, but I won't clean you. Okay FINE I'll lick your head once. Twice." Slurp slurp. Five minutes later he's cuddled with two buns. 

*rolls eyes*


----------



## saidinjester (Apr 25, 2012)

:hearts the bun pics, your fam is so sweet! :hearts


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Apr 25, 2012)

Your buns are adorable! Does Fat Pants go between the two groups, or are all four bonded together? If so, that would be a bunny miracle!


----------



## ohbunnies (Apr 26, 2012)

Nelsons_Mom wrote:


> Your buns are adorable! Does Fat Pants go between the two groups, or are all four bonded together? If so, that would be a bunny miracle!



They are quite squeal worthy, aren't they?  She can go back and forth with Chubs and Houdini. She USED to get along with Mama Bun, but Mama Bun has decided, since Chubbies came along, that she doesn't like Fat Pants anymore.  I will be attempting to re-friend them after Chubs is fixed. It was quite the miracle even when the three of them were best friends. They all hung out and cleaned each other (well, Houdini cleaned Mama and Fat Pants).

I'm crossing my fingers that we can at least get Mama to stop lunging at Chubs. I figured Houdini (male) would be the one to be territorial. Fat Pants and Chubs immediately got along. That was a miracle in my eyes!


----------



## ohbunnies (Apr 29, 2012)

I haven't posted many pictures of Houdini. So here are the few I've gotten recently. And YES, he's a fat bun. I can't seem to get him to lose weight. :-/ 

He's very disapproving most of the time. As you can tell.

The other day, I caught him chewing on baseboards. Told him to knock it off. Then, he went to chew on the movie shelf. also, told him to knock it off! He decided at that point to push his luck and gave me this look that said, "I'm really thinking about doing something else bad....but I don't know what you'll do." I told him, "Houd, I will punch your face if you chew on anything else." He gave me the stink eye, and gnawed on the couch. So, I punched him in the face. Not really- I pushed his face with the flat of my hand. This is the look he gave me afterward:







This morning- I picked him up. Oh boy. That's a big no-no in Houd's book. He sat in front of the TV stand and gave more disapproving looks.






Still VERY upset with me. Oh Houd, you're such a HANDSOME bun though!


----------



## ohbunnies (Apr 29, 2012)

My boyfriend Travis and I had a lazy day today. It was a typical Sunday. This is what he spent his day on:







Houdini became a 3-ton bun on the loose.


----------



## ohbunnies (May 2, 2012)

Chubbies came back from the vet today.  He is doing very well. I have a hard time believing it, but the vet said he was a sweetheart and everyone loved him just like they loved Fat Pants. Although, Fat Pants had a big good-bye party when she went home lol. I'm not kidding, either. When we picked her up, the vet, techs, and receptionists were all, "Bye Fat Pants! We'll miss you!" "You're a good girl, get well soon!" It was disgusting.  Chubs got a farewell from a tech and the receptionist.

He will be in his cage for a few days without Fat Pants around until his incisions are a bit healed. Neither is real happy about it but I'd rather not deal with a re-opened wound. Now, the countdown for his hormones to disappear begins! No more mounting, no more spraying, and less territorial battles! Woooo!


----------



## Samara (May 2, 2012)

LOVE the pictures. Hahaha awesome! I'm hoping to have 4 bonded buns soon


----------



## ohbunnies (May 4, 2012)

Samara wrote:


> LOVE the pictures. Hahaha awesome! I'm hoping to have 4 bonded buns soon



It's hard work. They are not all bonded yet. We have to start over with Mama Bun and Fat Pants since Chubs claimed Fat Pants. :-/ lol. Rabbits are jealous, territorial animals!!!

We're throwing them in the bathtub this weekend. Then taking them for a car ride. Hopefully it works. lol.


----------



## ohbunnies (May 18, 2012)

I got a new camera for my birthday, so I am going to *attempt* to put up some great pictures AND a video later!! I am so excited. 

Fat Pants is, too. She's been hogging the camera since I got it. Every time I try to get a picture of the other rabbits she gets in front of it. lol. Dorko.


----------



## ohbunnies (May 18, 2012)

Chubs and Fat Pants snuggle.






Houdini cleans his paw.






Walking on her back feet for Mom.






Getting ready to go outside!


----------



## ZRabbits (May 19, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing the new pics. You have really sweet bunnies. Love the one showing off his trick. My husband can get Dobby and Willard to stand tall for treats too. 

Hope both of you had a blast outside. 

K


----------



## ohbunnies (May 23, 2012)

I'm posting some links to videos of the buns! Feel free to visit them. 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xeqb_51T1cQ[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBrfHf4xSCs[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUF2nfuJN7s[/ame]


----------



## ZRabbits (May 23, 2012)

*ohbunnies wrote: *


> I'm posting some links to videos of the buns! Feel free to visit them.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xeqb_51T1cQ
> ...



Thanks so much for sharing. Loved all the videos. 

In our house, our bunnies react like that to Cheerios. lol

K


----------



## ohbunnies (May 25, 2012)

ZRabbits wrote:


> *ohbunnies wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm posting some links to videos of the buns! Feel free to visit them.
> ...



Bunnies are kinda crazy when it comes to treats.


----------



## ohbunnies (Jun 6, 2012)

"I is very cute, but please, put me down."
We have to wrap the buns up when we clip their nails. Chubbies doesn't like it at all- but he is strong and will kick the poo out of us if we don't make a bunny burrito out of him.











"Dis is mah chair. I watches TV wish mah pawents."






"They're watching me..." -Houdini






"I'm very unamused by your picture-taking skillz."






Mama Bun and her baby, Houdini.






"Do I have something in mah teesh?"






"Give meh cwaisins, and no one gets hurt."






I'm pretty sure my rabbits resent my boyfriend for getting me a nice camera for my birthday lol. I've been taking pictures of them like crazy, and most of the time they look disgusted with me.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 6, 2012)

Congratulations on getting a new camera. Love the pics. My bunnies gave me the same looks when I started becoming a "shutter bug", but now it's like "Oh Mom, has that thing again. Just don't pay attention to her. The sooner you look cute, the sooner she puts it away."

You have handsome bunnies. Keep taking those pics. It's a fun way to get to know your bunny. Even things you thought you really about them. 

K


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 6, 2012)

The disapproving bunny look is universal haha. Love chubs hes a pretty bunny, and not a rex fan but Houdini is one handsome boy. Love your bun family, they have lots of personality


----------



## ohbunnies (Jun 6, 2012)

ZRabbits wrote:


> Congratulations on getting a new camera.Â  Love the pics.Â  My bunnies gave me the same looks when I started becoming a "shutter bug", but now it's like "Oh Mom, has that thing again.Â  Just don't pay attention to her.Â  The sooner you look cute, the sooner she puts it away."
> 
> You have handsome bunnies.Â  Keep taking those pics.Â  It's a fun way to get to know your bunny.Â  Even things you thought you really about them.Â
> 
> K



Fat Pants is a camera hog. She LOOOOOOVES getting RIGHT in the lens! Every time I start zooming, she sniffs it, and won't get out of the way! Definitely brought out her "I WANT ATTENTION!" side lol.

The rest of them just look at me like, "Oh again? REALLY? Okay." haha!

Thanks for your comments!!!


----------



## ohbunnies (Jun 6, 2012)

fuzz16 wrote:


> The disapproving bunny look is universal haha. Love chubs hes a pretty bunny, and not a rex fan but Houdini is one handsome boy. Love your bun family, they have lots of personality



It really is universal. I think all of the pictures I've seen on here of buns, have at least ONE "disapproving" picture lol. They're pretty funny!

I am never a huge fan of a breed until I get one. I used to be addicted to Californians. But that was because I grew up with them! Then I got my first Rex and she was SOOOO sweet, I loved her to death. So Mini Rexes came naturally. Holland Lops, of course, just look like sweethearts so I wanted twelve of them immediately.


----------

